# Puppy putting ears back



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi,

My name is Kathleen. This is my first post, but I've been reading the site like crazy! What a wonderful resource!! We have a 16 week Golden puppy and we are enjoying her so much. I was wondering though about this thing that she does with her ears. Usually her ears are up and perky, especially if she hears something or is really interested in something. But other times, she can drop her ears down and back, like half way down her head!! She does it mostly when we're petting her, or sometimes when she looks up at us. It's fine, but it just makes her really funny looking. She's definitely in that teenage awkward phase, and this makes it even worse!! The information I've read says that their ears should be attached a little behind and above her eye, which they are, but it's weird that she can move them so far down and back, isn't it? Have any of your puppies done this, and do you think she'll grow out of it as her head gets bigger? If not, that's OK. She may be a little funny looking, but we still love her.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I know they do that when they're feeling submissive or unsure... but I also think that it's more of a relaxed position than perked ears are. Flora did that a lot as a young puppy when she was nervous... like when we were on walks and she wasn't sure where we were. Her ears were plastered against her head! But other times when I'm petting her and she's feeling really lovey-dovey, her ears are also really flat against her head.

I think it's pretty normal.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

it is funny when they do that....Trace my big ole meat-head boy...will do that if he hears a strange noise and he is trying to focus....

He will quickly shut his mouth so he can hear over his own breath and pull his ears back, stand very still and just move his eyeballs....it is hysterical


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Ike's ears do this also, and always when he's relaxed. Sometimes I'll say 'Who's Here?" Just to see him perk his ears and get that perfect expression we all love to see. I know, I'm mean....


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

:wavey: Welcome to the forum from one Kathleen to another :wave: Even though I spell Cathy with a "C" my _real_ name is Kathleen.

What is your puppy's name? You will love having a golden--they are a wonderful breed!

:worthless


----------



## Pipergirl (Jul 29, 2009)

Kathleen said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is Kathleen. This is my first post, but I've been reading the site like crazy! What a wonderful resource!! We have a 16 week Golden puppy and we are enjoying her so much. I was wondering though about this thing that she does with her ears. Usually her ears are up and perky, especially if she hears something or is really interested in something. But other times, she can drop her ears down and back, like half way down her head!! She does it mostly when we're petting her, or sometimes when she looks up at us. It's fine, but it just makes her really funny looking. She's definitely in that teenage awkward phase, and this makes it even worse!! The information I've read says that their ears should be attached a little behind and above her eye, which they are, but it's weird that she can move them so far down and back, isn't it? Have any of your puppies done this, and do you think she'll grow out of it as her head gets bigger? If not, that's OK. She may be a little funny looking, but we still love her.


We have a very sweet and highly active 17-week Golden (Piper) who also does this with her ears. Looks kind of silly sometimes, but her body will grow out of it. She does other silly things, like standing attentively, but with her tongue hanging out the side of her mouth ... biting her legs ... stealing chair cushions ... pretending she doesn't hear us ... and, her favorite, running off with the toilet rugs every chance she gets. Has another habit that is not very funny and that we're trying to change, but I will get to that in a separate post.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

This is very normal and I believe they do this when they are relaxed and content, or if they are nervous.


----------



## DaisyBell (May 22, 2009)

Daisy is almost 5 months and she almost always does this when someone is petting her. I don't think she is nervous. She loves to be petted and seems very happy. To me, when she does this it looks like she is looking up at the person and trying to say "oooh you're the best...I love you!" She just looks so happy with her ears back, her tail wagging and her body as squished up against the person as she can get while still staying in a sit position. (We always have her sit before friends -or strangers- pet her, otherwise she gets way over excited and wants to jump in their lap.) Anyways, I think your puppy is probably just relaxed and happy.

By the way, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

*Sorry to only show it in a lab*

But I'm pretty sure it means extremely happy here.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your responses. It's nice to know that this behavior isn't TOO strange.  What a fabulous group this is!! Thanks again!


----------

